

Ask HN: Who should succeed Balmer as CEO of Microsoft? - zw123456

Who do you think should succeed Balmer as CEO of Microsoft?
======
shahed
David Sacks.

------
omarforgotpwd
Scott Forstall?

------
pearjuice
Regardless of who I think it should be, chances are they will go after some
(young) public, well-respected figure to give Microsoft a "lean" leader,
hoping their image as a legacy tech-behemoth without proper corporate
infrastructure will improve. Something like Yahoo is trying with Marissa.

------
anderspetersson
Gates.

------
shail
sinofsky

------
tteam
Gates

